# Battle scene and figure on an old military clock



## atriptothemoon (Aug 4, 2020)

My next door neighbour is 95 and has a vast clock collection. He has what he believes was a military clock that was in bits before he repaired it. It has brass plaques either side of the face and above it. Can anyone identify the origin of the following figures and what they depict. They appear to depict a person and a battle of antiquity, possibly spanish or moorish in origin ... but I could be wholly wrong. Any ideas gratefully received. Thanks in advance for any assistance. krgds Rob.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

*good show,the cemitar might tell who made the clock. vin*


----------



## atriptothemoon (Aug 4, 2020)

thats what I was wondering ..


----------



## atriptothemoon (Aug 4, 2020)

This is the figure on the RHS of the clock face which has a french movement.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

I think you need a history forum, rather than watches.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

...or even a war games club whose members might recognise the weapons/armour/costumes depicted.

These guys may be able to help.


----------



## atriptothemoon (Aug 4, 2020)

cheers lads


----------



## Lug (Jun 24, 2018)

atriptothemoon said:


> My next door neighbour is 95 and has a vast clock collection. He has what he believes was a military clock that was in bits before he repaired it. It has brass plaques either side of the face and above it. Can anyone identify the origin of the following figures and what they depict. They appear to depict a person and a battle of antiquity, possibly spanish or moorish in origin ... but I could be wholly wrong. Any ideas gratefully received. Thanks in advance for any assistance. krgds Rob.
> 
> http://www.triptothemoon.co.uk/images/IMG_4693.JPGhttp://www.triptothemoon.co.uk/images/IMG_4715.JPG


 The portrait looks Portuguese....

Maybe


----------

